# Tor



## Blake Bowden (Jan 16, 2014)

Worth using?


----------



## BigDre357 (Jan 17, 2014)

What is it?

Illus. Bro. Drennon P.M. 32Â°


----------



## brother josh (Jan 18, 2014)

Confused


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## crono782 (Jan 18, 2014)

Honestly I say no. Tor's main purpose is anonymity, but it has been shown that although it makes it very difficult to trace the information, it isn't impossible. 

I'd say it depends on your aim. If you are concerned about privacy it's worth a shot, but should not be considered fool proof. Also old versions of Tor have been targets of malware botnets. Personally I don't bother. 

Very brief: Tor is software that wraps your internet traffic in several envelopes of encryption including the source and destinations. Basically makes it very difficult for folks to peep on your online habits. 


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## ej6267 (Jan 18, 2014)

Browser plugin?


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## crono782 (Jan 18, 2014)

It's for more than just your browser but yeah. You typically point an application to route it's traffic through Tor. 

Think of it like data laundering. But not all types of network traffic will utilize Tor. 

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Ahmed (Jan 18, 2014)

Dear brothers

Tor is an private connection and we'll encrypted connection with anonymous activities.

It's let you access what they call it undernet aka (dark net).

Cannot be tracked or monitored.
People uses it for personal activities such as drug dealing , terrorist activities and messaging , , or leaking informations such as journalists . that even going for some website's without using tor service you can't find it because it's not belong to the normal internet .

You cannot use the browser plugins without the services is installed




Freemason Connect Mobile - is it wrong to ask to be free and limitless ?


----------



## nfasson (Jan 18, 2014)

Considering the NSA's pervasive monitoring of every phone call, email and internet browsing of every human on the planet, it's not quite as insidious to want more anonymity.

Tor is just a tool, and like everything else, you can use it for benign purposes or otherwise.


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## BigDre357 (Jan 18, 2014)

crono782 said:


> Honestly I say no. Tor's main purpose is anonymity, but it has been shown that although it makes it very difficult to trace the information, it isn't impossible.
> 
> I'd say it depends on your aim. If you are concerned about privacy it's worth a shot, but should not be considered fool proof. Also old versions of Tor have been targets of malware botnets. Personally I don't bother.
> 
> ...



Thanks bro lol because I thought it was a typo honestly lol

Illus. Bro. Drennon P.M. 32Â°


----------



## dfreybur (Jan 20, 2014)

crono782 said:


> Tor's main purpose is anonymity



There is a difference between anonymity and privacy.  The streets have always been public and out in public there has never been an expectation of anonymity.  People can recognize you.  This was extended to telephone conversations using "common carrier" laws - The content of phone calls was always private but who connected to who is an anonymity issue and that is not private according to common carrier laws.

When the NSA scandal came out I was puzzled.  Mobile phones are common carrier.  As such the content of calls has had the problem of being broadcast and thus not as private as many would assume* but the records of who connects to whom have always been subject to common carrier laws so it never even occurred to me they would supply any type of anonymity the same as line lines.  Maybe this is because I've worked for a couple of mobile phone companies so I've paid more attention to the topic long before it broke out in the news.

* The resources needed to eavesdrop on mobile phone conversations are huge but when anything is broadcast wirelessly the presumption of privacy becomes very weak.

So far the Internet has not been declared a common carrier.  This muddles the issue for email.  Public forums such as this one are called public for a reason - In public there is never an expectation of privacy.  There are many layers of public - Out in public, places of public business, public domain, on public property, matters of public record and so on in a bewildering assortment.


----------



## crono782 (Jan 20, 2014)

Right. Was trying to keep the explanation lighthearted. Especially with the recent net neutrality changes, the waters are more muddied than ever!


----------

